# Squat grip



## Milo (Mar 21, 2017)

Since my biceps have been feeling like a hot knife is fileting them slowly after squats, I've been experimenting with a wider grip to help take some stress off my shoulders. Feels a little better, but now my upper back isn't as tight, the bar feels like it's going down my back, and the weight feels a good 30% heavier.
Aside from getting a bigger back, what do y'all do to keep tightness with a wider grip?
As a reference, here's a pic of what my grip looks like.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 21, 2017)

Milo I went thru this last year. Now it feels normal. You'll learn to get tight that way trust me. I bitched to POB about it for a month straight cus it felt horrible but it was worth it because I have ZERO elbow or forearm pain anymore. Just like everything else u try to change it takes some time to get used to. Stick with it tho I promise it'll feel better soon and your biceps will thank u.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 21, 2017)

And for reference I used to put my pinky an inch inside the ring. Now I put my pointer finger about an inch outside the ring. BIG change but feels normal now.


----------



## IHI (Mar 21, 2017)

Ive had bad shoulders for years and for years have never once been able to do a "normal" squat grip; just too much stress on elbows, shoulders, and wrists. Only way i can squat is to quite literally grab both collars. 

Seems to out the weight back a lil further and down, but i just try to exaggerate shoulder blade pinch for the shelf to keep bar in position. 

My only fear having to grip this way, should something happen and i fall/drop, both my arms will be crushed between barbell and my safety bars in my racks


----------



## Milo (Mar 21, 2017)

Lol at bitching to POB. Thanks for the pointers fellas. I'll stick with the wide grip and adjust.


----------



## ECKSRATED (Mar 21, 2017)

Milo said:


> Lol at bitching to POB. Thanks for the pointers fellas. I'll stick with the wide grip and adjust.



Haha he didn't make me do it but I had to do it like a month before my last meet and I was ready to drop out of it. But like I said I got used to it. Don't panic its normal.


----------



## Battletoad (Mar 21, 2017)

I had a similar issue, myself. I opened my grip to forefingers just outside the rings, and pinky under. It did take some time to adjust, but it feels 100% better now.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Mar 21, 2017)

Just shrug and don't let go. Same as the SSB or a buffalo bar. Width should not matter. You should be able to maintain tightness no matter what.  Your hands are only on the bar for balance.

Another trick is to eliminate the band in your wrist if possible


----------



## ToolSteel (Mar 21, 2017)

Squat high bar


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Mar 21, 2017)

Get a duffalo bar for that home gym.


----------



## vegasdeadlifts (Apr 6, 2018)

For a wider grip i find that using a thumbless grip can help to keep my wrists straight which in turn pulls my shoulders down into a tight position. I would give it a try


----------

